# SynthePURE Comparison - How Much Protein Is In YOUR Protein?



## Synthetek (May 28, 2013)

The subject of protein is an ongoing debate. Which protein is best and which should you buy etc.

We were curious as to how our product compared to the competition so we did a little research and put together a table for comparison.

Below is a list of products from some of the major brands in the industry and their protein/carb/fat contents per 100g. All figures were taken from the bodybuilding.com website.







We have also included in the list the products mentioned in Magnus82's thread not too long ago shown in the photo he posted.

Left to right: Synthepure, ON isolate, Muscle Milk, and Eas whey






It was surprising to say the least that we were able to find products that are labelled as isolate with a protein content of in the 70% range.

This is concerning when isolate by definition is a product meant to be of higher purity than concentrate and should not be below the 90% mark.

Whichever product you are purchasing, whether it be ours or not, please take the time to analyse *what* you are actually getting for your money as some of these products are clearly not worth the packaging they are contained in or the labels they are wrapped with.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 11, 2013)

When people ask me Synthepure is the only whey I suggest to them. No need to look any further then right here at anasci!


----------



## BIG D (Jun 11, 2013)

how does this compare with TN's protein? not to start a riot, just topic for discussion. i can vouch TN is top notch for sure, i may try synthepure next though


----------



## K1 (May 31, 2014)

BIG D said:


> how does this compare with TN's protein? not to start a riot, just topic for discussion. i can vouch TN is top notch for sure, i may try synthepure next though



I've used both...IMO Synthepure is the highest quality WPI on the market...No other brand compares!


----------



## IRONFIST (May 31, 2014)

It's a great protein!


----------



## Alinshop (May 31, 2014)

:headbang:Nice and clean. You can't go wrong with Synthepure!


----------



## K1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Synthetek said:


> The subject of protein is an ongoing debate. Which protein is best and which should you buy etc.
> 
> We were curious as to how our product compared to the competition so we did a little research and put together a table for comparison.
> 
> ...



The numbers don't lie...Synthepure is the highest quality protein you will find on the market!


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jul 13, 2014)

The best


----------



## J4CKT (Feb 12, 2016)

Every time friends tell me about their latest protein purchase from the big brands I
look at the product and shake my head...the direct them to this thread.

This needs a bump.


----------

